# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: C++0x >  VC10 vs VC6

## jluisrey

Hello Friends,

Ok, I hope this version will help with and improved classwizard, with the vc6, I just need a couple of seconds to add a new event handler or dialog variable to me project, with vc10, I need a sometimes a couple of minutes, on the same machine, sometimes the classwizard sleep several seconds before add the code, and the interface to find windows messages or variables are severely un-improved,


Regards,
Rey

----------


## Obliterator

I couldn't agree more.

The classwizard has been destroyed in all versions after 6 - its gone from being a tool I used all the time to one I never invoke - never! In the new IDEs I'm back to using them as plain old text editor when it comes to C++/MFC projects.

Problems with the classwizard are numerous:
1) Too slow.
2) Poor design - can only add a single variable or handler at once then have to reopen it (previous implementation permitted you to add multiple entries before closing it).
3) Its limited - can't easily change the type of window class being dealt with (it doesn't always get it right).
4) Its broken - half the time it fails to add the code necessary reporting false errors like the source file is read only (it isn't!).

I see all these issues raised on the VS feedback site (the latter by me) but they were closed out as will be fixed in the next major VS release or unreproducible (despite people validating they had the problems!). Several major versions on and there has been no change whatsoever. You can't blame us C++ guys for feeling a little neglected can you?  :Smilie:

----------


## saritabafna

Hello,
Thanks for your feedback. We are currently investigating to improve the current MFC Class Wizard experience that will overcome the current disadvantages that you mention above and will have the UI and functionality similar to the VC 6 class wizard. We hope to get this into VS 2010  :Smilie: 

Thank You!
Sarita Bafna
Visual C++ Team

----------

